
Google Compute Engine network issue in us-central zones - theptip
https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/17006
======
fastest963
We've been unable to talk to OVH's BHS (Canada) DC from any us-central IPs for
hours now. Though, we can talk to the instances from Florida. Seems isolated
to only a few links.

------
spotman
Sigh. Some instances can not get to level 3 at all. Go go gadget google cloud!

Having said that Kudos that this is on their status page!

------
theptip
Possibly unrelated, but `kubernetes.io` is down/slow for me and a bunch of
users in the k8s slack.

